# Breeding project- Experimenting with convict varieties.



## thepitclub (Aug 4, 2007)

Has anyone done any experimenting with breeding different varieties of convicts? I started with a marble male, and being unable to find a marble female, I bred him with both black and pink females. The results of breeding with the black female resulted in all black fry. But, after a couple pink female spawns, I found a pink female who carried the marble gene and ended up with spawns of about half marble and half solid pinks. I recently aquired some Honduran red points, and also a platinum female. I plan to experiment further spawing these with marbles. I'm looking forward to input from others who may have tried these combinations, and what results they encountered.

BTW, I have ohhh, TONS of pink juvies which are FREEEEE to anyone who would like to come and get them, lol.


----------



## Frameshift (Sep 12, 2003)

Honduran red points are a separate species, and as such I feel shouldn't be crossed with the different color morphs of convicts.


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Frameshift said:


> Honduran red points are a separate species, and as such I feel shouldn't be crossed with the different color morphs of convicts.


I agree with the sentiment.
But while I agree with this I'd like to point out that with the recent revision of the Archocentrus/Cryptoheros groups, it would make even the run of the mill store-bought "convict" a hybrid.

More specific to the original post, I'm currently working with Marble convicts. I'm working for a nice, evenly marbled and highly colored variety of marble con.
I have several WC cons (A. siquia) and one of my marble males does spawn with one of the wild females regularly but I do not bother saving the fry.


----------



## hyposalinity (Apr 30, 2008)

They could be the same fish, or they couldn't be, who knows. Some people can't tell the difference between a Green Terror and a Gold Saum, some think they are the same. Until I see DNA proof that shows they are completely different, I'll assume HRPs are just a strain of CON.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

It was the DNA evidence that split the convict into four seperate species.


----------

